# Re: [EVDL] Can bus dash display



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Can bus dash display*

The problem is software: who's going to write the custom software to
interface their display to the Elithion system?

If you're capable of it, I recommend just building it yourself.

-Morgan LaMoore



> Collin Kidder <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I'm looking for a dash mounted display which works over CAN bus. I've tried
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Can bus dash display*

Yes, the elithion can output via rs232 as well but it's in a braindead 
format. It seems that the output is in ascii text instead of binary. 
That means that sending 0x32 actually takes two bytes ("3" "2") instead 
of one. I don't really like that particular design decision. However, I 
might still go that route as it's simpler than using CAN. I've got a 
couple of arduinos laying around. I could use one of those if I go 
rs232. To go to CAN I'd need to switch to a PIC18 or PIC24 chip and 
build something around that. I can program as well as do electronics so 
I suppose it looks as if I'll be making this myself. It'll build more 
experience I guess... Though, if I went with CAN I could buy up 
multiples of all the parts and sell them too. I don't know how many 
people would be interested in an rs232 version but a CAN version might 
be of interest to others. (And not for 480 euros!)

On 11/18/2009 8:33 PM, Travis Gintz wrote:
> You can also use the serial connection for the LCD... and parse the data you
> want...
> any good at programming?
>
>


> Collin Kidder<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> >> I'm looking for a dash mounted display which works over CAN bus. I've tried
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Can bus dash display*



> Collin Kidder wrote:
> > I'm looking for a dash mounted display which works over CAN bus.
> 
> Maybe something like Scangauge II? It reads the normal car codes, but
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Can bus dash display*

You could use the STM32 Primer2 board:
http://www.stm32circle.com/resources/stm32primer2.php


It's low cost, tools are free, (GNU) and has CAN. Display might be a
bit small though.







> Collin Kidder <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > I'm looking for a dash mounted display which works over CAN bus. I've tri=
> ed
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Can bus dash display*

Thank you to both you and Lee Hart for the valuable suggestions! I'm 
looking into both.

On 11/19/2009 11:53 AM, Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> You could use the STM32 Primer2 board:
> http://www.stm32circle.com/resources/stm32primer2.php
>
>
> It's low cost, tools are free, (GNU) and has CAN. Display might be a
> bit small though.
>
>
>
>
>
>


> Collin Kidder<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I'm looking for a dash mounted display which works over CAN bus. I've tried
> >> google but the results aren't very promising. Everything is either outside
> ...


----------

